# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام القضاء الإداري >  مجموعة من المباديء القضائية التي قررتها المحكمة الإدارية العليا

## هيثم الفقى

المباديء القضائية التي قررتها المحكمة الإدارية العليا
إثبات ــ 
المبدأ : قرينة نكول الجهة الإدارية عن تقديم المستندات يعد قرينة لصالح خصمها بصحة ما يدعيه – ضرائب عقارية ـ وجوب تقديم جهة الإدارة للأسس التي تم على أساسها ربط الضريبة العقارية على العقار. 
الطعن رقم 7606 لسنة 46 ق . عليا – جلسة 25/6/2005 – الدائرة الأولى عليا 
إجراءات ــ 
المبدأ : عدم تطبيق أحكام المادتين 134 و 140 من قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية على المنازعات الإدارية ( دائرة توحيد المبادئ ) – بيان ذلك ـ أن الأحكام التي تضمنتها المادتين سالفتين الذكر تتعارض مع روح ومقتضيات النظام القضائي الذي تقوم عليه محاكم مجلس الدولة ، لذلك فلا تطبق على الدعوى الإدارية ـ أثر ذلك ـ عدم سقوط الخصومة الإدارية أيا كانت بمضي ستة أشهر من تاريخ آخر إجراء صحيح من إجراءات التقاضي ، كذلك لا تنقضي بمضي سنتين على آخر إجراء صحيح فيها . 
الطعن رقم 1522 لسنة 27 ق . عليا – جلسة 9/4/2005 – دائرة توحيد المبادئ 
اختصاص ــ 
المبدأ : اختصاص محاكم مجلس الدولة بنظر الطعون المقامة في الطعن على الاستبعاد من كشوف المرشحين لانتخابات مجالس إدارات المنظمات النقابية – بينما يقتصر اختصاص المحكمة الجزئية فقط على إجراء الانتخابات دون أن يتعدى ذلك إلى إجراءات الترشيح . 
الطعن رقم 1401 لسنة 48 ق . عليا – جلسة 20/11/2004 – الدائرة الأولى عليا 
المبدأ : تختص الدائرة الجنائية بمحكمة النقض ومحكمة استئناف القاهرة بنظر الطعون في القرارات التي تصدر من أجهزة نقابة المحامين ولجانها والتعويض عنها ، طبقاً لأحكام قانون المحاماة ، وتخرج عن الاختصاص الولائي المعقود لمحاكم مجلس الدولة . 
الطعن رقم 11961 لسنة 46 ق . عليا – جلسة 19/2/2005 – الدائرة الأولى عليا 
استيلاء ــ (( نزاع بشأن قرار وزاري بصم أرض الطاعن لمدرسة تابعة لهيئة الأبنية التعليمية )) 
المبدأ : القار الصادر من الوزير بالاستيلاء المؤقت على العقارات يجب ألا يخرج عن الحالات المنصوص عليها على سبيل الحصر في المادة (15) من القانون 10 لسنة 1990م 
ـ اثر ذلك ـ إذ لم يكن هناك ثمة تفويضاً من رئيس الجمهورية لمصدر القار بالاستيلاء على العقار أعمالاً للمادة (14) من القانون فإن القار يكون صادراً من غير مختص . 
الطعن رقم 3623 لسنة 45 ق . عليا – جلسة 21/5/2005م – الدائرة الأولى عليا 
إشكال ـــ 
المبدأ : الأحكام الصادرة في المنازعات الإدارية واجبة النفاذ كأصل عام 000 إلا أنه استثناء من ذلك يجوز الطعن عليها ووقف تنفيذها من دائرة فحص الطعون بالمحكمة الإدارية العليا ، فإذا ما صارت نهائية كانت واجبة النفاذ أيا كانت الآثار المترتبة عليها ما لم يستشكل في تنفيذها 000 ومناط قبول الإشكال دائماً وقائع جديدة لاحقة على صدور الحكم وليست سابقة عليه . 
الطعن رقم 9914 لسنة 47 ق . عليا – جلسة 9/7/2005 – الدائرة الخامسة عليا 
المبدأ : إشكال التنفيذ المرفوع ممن صدر الحكم في غير صالحه إلى محكمة غير مختصة ولائياً لا يكون له اثر واقف ولا يعد عقبة تبرر قانوناً الامتناع عن تنفيذ الأحكام المستشكل فيها . 
الطعن رقم 6674 لسنة 47 ق . عليا – جلسة 7/5/2005 – الدائرة الأولى عليا 
إزالة ــ 
المبدأ : المخالفات المتعلقة بالتعدي على خطوط التنظيم أو بقيود الارتفاع أو بعدم توفير أماكن لإيواء السيارات تقتصر سلطة إزالتها على المحافظ المختص وحده . 
الطعن رقم 6664 لسنة 47 ق . عليا – جلسة 25/9/2005 – الدائرة الخامسة عليا 
المبدأ : حق جهة الإدارة في إزالة كافة الأعمال المخالفة للترخيص أو لأحكام القانون 106 لسنة 1976م وتعديلاته . 
الطعن رقم 5845 لسنة 49 ق . عليا – جلسة 9/7/2005 – الدائرة الخامسة عليا 
التماس إعادة النظر ـــ 
المبدأ : عدم جواز الطعن على الأحكام الصادرة من المحكمة الإدارية العليا فيها بطريق التماس إعادة النظر . 
الطعن رقم 7497 لسنة 44 ق . عليا – جلسة 9/7/2005 – الدائرة الخامسة عليا 
إعــــلان ــ 
المبدأ : ميعاد رفع الطعن أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا ستون يوماً من تاريخ صدور الحكم المطعون فيه 000 إلا أن الميعاد لا يسري إلا عل الأحكام التي انعقدت فيها الخصومة على وجه صحيح قانوناً . 
الطعن رقم 1883 لسنة 48 ق . عليا – جلسة 18/1/2005 – الدائرة الثالثة عليا 
انتخابات تكميلية ـــ 
المبدأ : إذا خلا مكان أحد المنتخبين قبل انتهاء مدة عضويته بسبب الاستقالة أو الوفاة أو بطلان العضوية أو إسقاطها ، يجرى انتخاب تكميلي لانتخاب من يحل محله ، وذلك بفتح باب الترشيح أمام جميع من تتوافر في شأنهم شروط الترشيح لعضوية مجلس الشعب وقت إجراء الانتخاب التكميلي 
الطعن رقم 2415 لسنة 50 ق . عليا – جلسة 18/6/2005 – الدائرة الأولى عليا 
الطعن رقم 2738 لسنة 50 ق . عليا – جلسة 28/5/2005 – الدائرة الأولى عليا 
الطعن رقم 2600 لسنة 50 ق . عليا – جلسة 9/4/2005 – الدائرة الأولى عليا 
أملاك الدولة ـــ 
المبدأ : التصرف في أراضي طرح النهر من اختصاص وزير الإصلاح الزراعي ـ صدوره من المحافظ يجعله مشوباً بعيب عدم الاختصاص . 
الطعن رقم 2534 لسنة 36 ق . عليا – جلسة 11/12/2004 – الدائرة الأولى عليا 
أوقاف ــ 
المبدأ : التصرفات التي يمارسها وزير الأوقاف بصفته ناظراً على الأوقاف الخيرية لإدارة أموال الوقف تعد من تصرفات أشخاص القانون الخاص ولا تعتبر قرارات إدارية ـ أثر ذلك ـ إنحسار ولاية تمثيل هيئة قضايا الدولة للوزير بهذه الصفة . 
الطعن رقم 9567 لسنة 46 ق . عليا – جلسة 4/12/2004 – الدائرة الأولى

----------

